# script using cacls vs group policy



## Scott42 (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi All,

A previous engineer put in a startup script that simply runs the below command (This is on a Microsoft domain running 2003 servers and XP clients.)



> cacls "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users" /E /C /P "Power Users":R


But am I missing something or can this be simply done using group policy under

Computer Configuration /Windows Settings /Security Settings /File System

What reason would my predecessor use cacls rather than policy?

Cheers


----------

